# Habistat Digital dimming stat setup



## andusbeckus (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi, I am setting about 10 glass vivs up with heat matts underneath and runnng a habistat digital dimming night/day thermostat on each one. 

If I tape the probe under the viv onto the heat matt will that be ok?


----------



## caen (May 11, 2013)

a dimming thermostat is for a bulb you need a Habistat Pulse Proportional Thermostat Day / Night
Pulse Proportional Thermostat Day / Night | Swell Reptiles


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Dimming stats are fine for mats as long the mats achieve the minimum load required for the stat - check the details on the stat if in doubt


----------

